# NCE power cab question. Deleting a locomotive number



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I have 5 loco's programmed and running very nice. I'm new to DCC but catching on. Even programmed ditch lights on my CSX loco and changed the air horn sound -even added echo. The Sondtraxx video's on YT have been very helpful. Just recently I've ran 3 locos's at one time, which is so kewl. Today I ran thru the loco address' and a loco 159 showed up, which I dont have and I dont know how it ended up in the programming menu. How do I delete just that one without goofing up the rest? I tried to reprogram it to 0000, but that didnt work. You tube doesnt hit on this question. Im new to this so a step by step would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Locos can have a short and a long address. Could it be that loco 159 is the short address for a loco that also has a long address?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

No, this just showed up.
I understand the long and short address. I'd like to delete it because toggling thru the other locos, it's another step to go around, so to speak.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I have 5 loco's programmed and running very nice. I'm new to DCC but catching on. Even programmed ditch lights on my CSX loco and changed the air horn sound -even added echo. The Soundtraxx video's on YT have been very helpful. Just recently I've ran 3 locos's at one time, which is so kewl. Today I ran thru the loco address' and a loco 159 showed up, which I don't have and I don't know how it ended up in the programming menu. How do I delete just that one without goofing up the rest? I tried to reprogram it to 0000, but that didn't work. You tube doesn't hit on this question. I'm new to this so a step by step would be appreciated. Thanks


There is no need, or way to “remove” a loco from the system. However, if having the loco number on the display is an issue, simply bring up the loco number in question using the recall button. Press select loco, then press all zeros , then press enter. That will remove it from the display. Or you can do the same process and overwrite the old number with a new loco number. 

Try this and see if it works for you. Notice that you are not necessarily "reprogramming" the loco with this method.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Random locomotive numbers will show up on the NCE PowerCab whenever there is any sort of electrical glitch. To correct this, figure out which of your locomotives is missing, toggle to the number of the locomotive that doesn't exist, use the select locomotive button to select the number of the locomotive that is missing, and the PowerCab will overwrite the random, non-existent locomotive with the locomotive that disappeared.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Tigger*,
Haven't you a PowerCab manual ? If not, you can go to NCE online and download it..In there should be "deleting a loco" or some facsimile of.. There has to be a way to rid #159 from the '*select loco*' mode... Maybe it's what *MF* (above) says: Change 159 to 000... then hit 'enter' (maybe).


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes I have the manual and read thru it more than a few times. It doesn't cover what I'm asking so I started this thread. I will try the above method this afternoon and report back. Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Not also that you can change the number of slots that the system recalls, so the solution will differ depending on whether one of your locomotives was replaced with the number that doesn't exist (as I addressed above) or if there simply is an additional locomotive that you don't need. If the latter, change the number of recall slots.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

You hit the nail smack dab on the head. 1 of the loco's took shore leave and didnt tell me. Reprogrammed 8444 back in and the 159 disappeared. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Yes I have the manual and read thru it more than a few times. It doesn't cover what I'm asking so I started this thread.


Because it's not a function, because it doesn't need to be.

You don't need to "delete" locos from the throttle. You just select a new one.

If you want to have the throttle have nothing selected, select 0.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you have an engine address selected that doesn't exist on the layout, nothing bad will happen. Just nothing is there on the other end to respond to commands that are sent out.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Okay, a new "problem" or "quirk" just appeared. 1 of my loco's 4301 Athearn CSX with Sound Traxx 8 function decoder developed an odd behavior yesterday. It still works but the sound volume of the diesel engine goes up in down on its own. Traveling at slow speeds, the volume is more quiet than before then it picks up and then lowers. This takes about 10 seconds then it repeats itself. Also the throttle now goes way past 100 ( numerically) Before it topped out at 28. I registered the NCE Power Cab at NCE DCC. com just to cover any warranty problems. Its been about 1 week since I last ran the trains. Seems like if it sits a spell, it develops strange issues. It isn't left plugged it. The CSX unit still has the same top speed as before, the air horn and ditch lights work normally. Is it time to clear it out ( CV8) and start over with a re-programming of the CSX unit? I'm still a green horn with DCC but slowly gaining confidence. Or do you people think the Power Cab might have to be sent in for repairs? Do these NCE Power Cabs sometimes have issues like this? thanks


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Okay, a new "problem" or "quirk" just appeared. 1 of my loco's 4301 Athearn CSX with Sound Traxx 8 function decoder developed an odd behavior yesterday. It still works but the sound volume of the diesel engine goes up in down on its own. Traveling at slow speeds, the volume is more quiet than before then it picks up and then lowers. This takes about 10 seconds then it repeats itself. Also the throttle now goes way past 100 ( numerically) Before it topped out at 28. I registered the NCE Power Cab at NCE DCC. com just to cover any warranty problems. Its been about 1 week since I last ran the trains. Seems like if it sits a spell, it develops strange issues. It isn't left plugged it. The CSX unit still has the same top speed as before, the air horn and ditch lights work normally. Is it time to clear it out ( CV8) and start over with a re-programming of the CSX unit? I'm still a green horn with DCC but slowly gaining confidence. Or do you people think the Power Cab might have to be sent in for repairs? Do these NCE Power Cabs sometimes have issues like this? thanks



So what makes you automatically assume it's tge power cab?

Every indication is pointing the opposite direction.

I'm assuming it's not happening on other locos right?
Thus makes me think it is either the loco or decoder.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The CV 8 is a decoder reset. Now, 24 hours later I turn on the NCE Power Cab to show a relative the train layout and CSX 4301 is back to normal. Works as it should. Sound is level. The throttle still goes to 128 but I can change that if needed but that doesn't bother me. Head scratcher for sure. The only reason I thought the power cab could be the problem is that it deleted a loco on its own ( the intention of this thread) So it has some quirks, I guess. Everything is back to normal today. I'm just wondering if anybody has had any weird issues with a Power Cab like I mentioned.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Old IT wisdom. When in doubt, reboot (the computer).

I’d have thought the speaker volume going rogue would be a decoder issue too, except that your speed steps also changed. Glad both resolved with a reboot (aka power cycling). 
If it happens again, now you know what to do. And knowing is half the battle. G.I. Jooooooe


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

As I noted above, power shorts and surges cause these quirks. In addition to unplugging your controller, there is a way to reset it. Consult your manual for instructions.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Will do. I will look into the Power Cab reset process.


----------

